# The walking dead



## mahler76

Listening to music from The walking dead and talking about it. What a way to have some Sunday fun 

https://www.mixcloud.com/BoemRadio/sputnik-on-air-10-04-2016/


----------



## Pugg

Is this Spanish?


----------



## Kieran

I started watching this two weeks ago. Binge-watched the first two seasons. Guilty pleasures don't get much better. I'll pay more attention to the music when I start season three...


----------



## mahler76

Hello Pugg. No it's Greek


----------



## mahler76

Although we talked to much to have a clear sense of the music, it has some very fine specimens of folk and rock pieces. Give it a try!


----------



## Pugg

mahler76 said:


> Hello Pugg. No it's Greek


Thanks, feeling much better now


----------

